# Ursosodiol acid



## Ironbuilt (Mar 1, 2013)

Heres an excellent product to clean out the gallbladder and bile ducts within it that can become stressed from AAS useage. I get online or research company due to no health insurance and I dose at 250mg a day for 30 days
Ursodiol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CONOFVIS (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you! Whenever I would take orals my gallbladder would let me know...Fells like a little alien trying to escape at the bottom of my rib cage. ha!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 5, 2013)

CONOFVIS said:


> Thank you! Whenever I would take orals my gallbladder would let me know...Fells like a little alien trying to escape at the bottom of my rib cage. ha!



OK so question Did it feel like a bruise deep center of sternum ? Like sore to push? I got that going on .thanks


----------



## CONOFVIS (Mar 5, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> OK so question Did it feel like a bruise deep center of sternum ? Like sore to push? I got that going on .thanks




My pain is/was located about 1-2inches right of the center of my sternum. If I push on it it does feel a bit sore. My most noticeable effect is...how can I explain this...after I eat (especially high fat, oral AAS or alcohol) it feels like someone is twisting and trying to push my gallbladder through my skin. There is a certain pressure and relentless pain in a very small area to the right of my sternum.


----------



## CONOFVIS (Mar 5, 2013)

*HELPFUL FOODS*

Beets

Cucumbers

Green beans - are NOT the same as dried

Okra

Sweet potatoes

Avocados - a good way to get needed fats directly from food

Vinegars all types

Garlic helps with liver cleansing but not processed types like flakes or 
powder. Some people have difficulty with it but is usually ok and even helpfull. Just pay attention to your own body with this one.

Shallots

Tomatoes - ripe

Cold water fish- salmon, trout

Lemons (lemon juice in the morning with hot water helps to clean the liver)

Grapes and fresh organic grape juice

Apples, berries, papaya, pears

Omega 3 oils like flax or hemp. Use these with fresh lemon juice or vinegar on your salads. DO NOT COOK flax oil.

Vegetable juices - Beet and cucumber are especially helpful to gallbladder You can add other green vegetables like tender baby greens, swiss chard, dandelion greens, beet greens, celery, carrots -- avoid the cabbage family)

Avoid all fruit juices except organic grape juice and organic apple (fresh, self-juiced is best). It is wise to dilute with water.

All the vegetables listed above for juicing are good. Use baby mixed organic greens for salads and avoid the bitter greens for now.

Fiber such as found in fruits and vegetables and guar gum

gallbladderattack.com/gallbladderdiet.shtml


----------



## CONOFVIS (Mar 5, 2013)

*AVOID THESE FOODS*  (I eat most of what's on this list...)

Eggs (Research showed that eggs caused symptoms in up to 95% of patients. Try substituting flax seed gel in recipes that require eggs for the "glue". That's 1 TBSP ground flax seed to 3 TBSP hot water. Let cool and add.)

Pork

Onions

Fowl (turkey, chicken)

Dairy (milk, cheese, cream)

Gluten (wheat, barley, rye, spelt, kamut, etc.)

Corn 

Coffee

Oranges, grapefruit 

Nuts

Trans fats, Hydrogenated, partially-hydrogenated oils

Margarine

Fried Foods

Saturated fats 
(even coconut oil until feeling better)

Red meats

Coffee, regular or decaf

Spicy foods

Chocolate

Ice cream

Black tea

Alcohol, beer, wine, liqueur

Fruit juice

Carbonated water

Tap water

Turnips

Cabbage, cauliflower

Colas and all sodas

Oats (for some people)

Avoid all artificial sweeteners, sugar, preservatives, refined and 
bleached foods (like white flour)

Avoid smoking if possible as it can exacerbate the symptoms.

Avoid all possible food allergens.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 6, 2013)

Hold it. So no whey proteins ? I should need a gallbladder swap by now then. I eat most of the donts. Think I'm grabbin some. Urso from a place I know . I got same feeling as you do cono. Sheesh ! Im sunk .
Does gallbladderosis make u burp and weird digestion or bloating also??


----------



## CONOFVIS (Mar 6, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hold it. So no whey proteins ? I should need a gallbladder swap by now then. I eat most of the donts. Think I'm grabbin some. Urso from a place I know . I got same feeling as you do cono. Sheesh ! Im sunk .
> *Does gallbladderosis make u burp and weird digestion or bloating also*??



Absolutely! 

The best thing I have found is the warm water/lemon juice. I take a cup of water and about 1/4 cup lemon juice...maybe a little much, but my gallbladder (also excellent for liver) seem to be pain free. I do this in the am and pm before bed. There are lots of articles on the benefits of warm water/lemon juice mix for your liver/gallbladder.


----------



## CONOFVIS (Mar 6, 2013)

*The Benefits of Lemon Water* 
Written by Dee McCaffrey, CDC	   
Sunday, March 06, 2011

In my plan, it is recommended to drink a glass of warm water every morning with the juice of a fresh lemon squeezed into it.  The morning lemon water is an easy way to support and cleanse your body's main fat-burning organ - your liver!  The health of your liver has a direct bearing on your ability to lose weight easily and efficiently.  A healthy liver not only burns (metabolizes) fat, it also pumps excessive fat out of your body by transporting it to your small intestine to be digested and assimilated. Thus, if your liver is healthy, controlling your weight will be nearly effortless. 

On the other hand, a liver that is congested, clogged and toxic will do the exact opposite of what it is designed to do--it becomes a fat-storing organ rather than a fat-burning organ.  If you have a roll of fat around your middle robbing you of your natural waistline, you may have what is commonly called a "fatty liver."  Your liver has stopped processing fat and begun storing it. Only when you take steps to cleanse your liver and bring it back to full function will you lose this fat.

Each day your liver produces about a quart of a yellowish green liquid called bile.  Bile is an emulsifier (a soap-like substance that helps break down fat globules into smaller particles so that they can become miscible with water).  This allows fats to be metabolized and prevents them from being stored in the liver.

Bile is essential to the liver's ability to burn fat, therefore it is important to make sure your body is producing enough bile, and that the bile it produces is of high quality.  The liver cannot perform it's fat burning role if it is hampered by a lack of bile nutrients, congestion, or even clogged bile ducts, which constrict bile flow and result in less bile production.  Bile cannot do its job of breaking down fats if it is congested or thickened with food chemicals, pesticides, drugs and other toxins.  

This is where the lemon water comes in.  The combination of fresh lemon juice mixed with water is a well-known bile thinner.  The Vitamin C from the fresh lemon juice benefits the formation of quality bile as it helps the liver to produce a compound called glutathione, which helps cleanse and regenerate the liver.  The warm lemon water also promotes peristalsis, the contraction of muscles in the bowels that keeps waste (and fat) moving along the digestive tract and out of the body for elimination.

Upon rising, before you consume anything else, drink an 8-ounce glass of warm water with fresh lemon juice.  The purpose of this drink is to cleanse your liver (your body's main fat burning organ) and to stimulate your metabolism into action.

To prepare the morning lemon water, add the juice of ½ a fresh lemon to eight ounces of warm water.  Water should be the temperature of a cup of tea.  Do not use boiling hot water, as Vitamin C is destroyed by high temperatures. 

Use only fresh lemon juice; bottled lemon juices contain a preservative, which will defeat the purpose of the cleansing lemon water. Furthermore, many people don't realize that almost all bottled liquid drinks - whether juice, milk, or even sodas -  go through a pasteurization process, where the liquid is heated to kill bacteria. But along with the killing of bacteria, heating the liquids also kills some of the nutrients and you end up with a less-healthy product as a result.  Heat especially destroys the vitamin C naturally present in lemon juice.

To save time on squeezing lemons daily, you may freeze a batch by squeezing enough lemon juice to fill an ice cube tray.  Each morning you can put your "lemon juice cube" into your warm water, allow it to melt, stir and drink.



processedfreeamerica.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=441:the-b..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 6, 2013)

Exactly what I do but I juice one lime instead because it has some enzyme that helps prevent stomach cancer
So grab a 7$sack at Costco


----------



## CONOFVIS (Mar 6, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Exactly what I do but I juice one lime instead because it has some enzyme that helps prevent stomach cancer
> So grab a 7$sack at Costco



I'll start adding a lime into my drink. I juice 2-3 lemons every time. One just doesn't seem enough...but probably is.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah ones plenty.size matters

She told me..


----------

